# Alone in the dark 360



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone played this game ???? 


I 've been getting really into it, the graphics are awesome i hadn't played any of the other AITD's but this one starts from a memry loss situation so it doesn't matter if you have never played them before. 

Cool game though.


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

I own it, but have not yet played it.......... not played any of the previous but I like these sort of games. Will play it tomorrow I think!

Dan


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

completed it now. done my head in tbh. it was ok but it really did drive me mad, i contimplated giving up a number of times


----------

